# If you're a teacher.......



## BillConnerFASTC (May 27, 2020)

I wondered how many of you, if anyone, will not return to teaching. https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...rs-poll-ipsos-parents-fall-online/5254729002/ I may be towards the pessemistic end of the spectrum (is that the infra red end?) but I'm thinking that school assembles and such won't happen till 2022 - maybe spring semester but probably fall.


----------



## JChenault (May 27, 2020)

I teach one course a semester at a local university In Seattle. We started doing remote learning on March 16. I actually trust the administration to keep it remote while there is significant risk.

that said, I expect to stay distant and require masks, etc. and no large groups.


----------



## rsmentele (May 27, 2020)

I teach theatre classes during summer school terms here in WI. Our classes this year are june/july and we will be holding them all online.


----------



## MRW Lights (May 27, 2020)

We're online until the fall currently and then we have a 3 plan proposal in place... 

A. Return to business as usual
B. Hybrid of limited class sizes, lectures preferred delivery online, in class instruction provided with social distancing. Classroom Labs and equipment available for limited use with elevated cleaning and quarantine protocols.
C. Fully distance learning with no campus access. 

We are currently preparing for Scenario B with an anticipated decision date of July 1st... as it goes recently only time will tell.


----------



## josh88 (May 27, 2020)

At least 2 high school districts here in michigan have announced their plan is 2 days in person, 3 days online for at least the fall semester. So they'll be in the building tuesday/thursday giving a day to sanitize and allowing for the real vitally hands on classes to happen in person. Supposedly the flexibility is also able to accommodate teachers and students that don't want to go back. It'll be interesting to see how that pans out.


----------



## Van (May 28, 2020)

My Wife is a SpEd teachers in a "Behaviors" classroom. When schools re-open she will return and her chances for infection are much higher than most. I'ts impossible to socially distance when a kids it trying to beat you up or harm his classmates and you are forced to restrain them...


----------



## RonHebbard (May 28, 2020)

Van said:


> My Wife is a SpEd teachers in a "Behaviors" classroom. When schools re-open she will return and her chances for infection are much higher than most. I'ts impossible to socially distance when a kids it trying to beat you up or harm his classmates and you are forced to restrain them...


Lassoing and hog tied's sounding like a great option from my side of lil' Donnie's walls. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## gafftaper (May 28, 2020)

I'm thinking it's highly unlikely that anyone is back to full business as usual by September. But Schools are going to have to do some sort of partial in person classes as the current situation is a joke in many places. Small classes, with students taking turns attending a few days a week is a possibility. As for the survey that says 1 in 5 will not go back, yeah doesn't surprise me. I'm surprised at how many of my colleagues are overwhelmed to an unhealthy level by this situation. Yes there are a lot of people who are immune compromised or (like me) have immune compromised loved ones. If you wear a mask, wash your hands, don't lick any door knobs, and keep your distance things are likely to be just fine.

Tokyo is the largest city in the world and significantly higher population density than NYC. Currently they have had a *total* of 299 COVID deaths in Tokyo. 299!! New York has had more than 300 deaths in the last four days. Read the history of Japan's reaction to COVID. Like the U.S. they were slow and awkward to react. What's the real difference? EVERYONE wears masks in Japan and they are doing their best to socially distance when they can. I believe we can reopen a lot of things safely (including schools) with a little creative thought and a lot of masks. Unfortunately, theaters will be the last to open.


----------



## Catherder (May 28, 2020)

Not a teacher but I volunteer with my kids school theater group. As much as I’d like to, I don’t see a scenario where I’m allowed back into the school before 2021. If they reopen in September it’s most likely students, teachers, and essential staff only. With no extracurriculars only book learnin’. So maybe we get to do a spring play next year.

And @Van I feel for your wife. One of my best friends (she directs a lot of the plays actually) is a special ed paraeducator. She’s got some immune system stuff, and her daughter has lung issues. She has no idea what she’s going to do when schools reopen.


----------



## mrtrudeau23 (May 29, 2020)

MRW Lights said:


> We're online until the fall currently and then we have a 3 plan proposal in place...
> 
> A. Return to business as usual
> B. Hybrid of limited class sizes, lectures preferred delivery online, in class instruction provided with social distancing. Classroom Labs and equipment available for limited use with elevated cleaning and quarantine protocols.
> ...



We're working under the same scenarios here, and my assumption is we will see option B once the fall comes around, barring any huge resurgence of cases. I also am leaning towards the pessimistic side of things, just solely based on how many people don't/refuse to wear a mask in public. I hate to say it, but I think this all is going to get a lot worse by late June and into July if the general population can't take these simple steps to help curtail the spread.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 29, 2020)

mrtrudeau23 said:


> I also am leaning towards the pessimistic side of things, just solely based on how many people don't/refuse to wear a mask in public. I hate to say it, but I think this all is going to get a lot worse by late June and into July if the general population can't take these simple steps to help curtail the spread.


Definitely with you on this. The more I read - that a third to two thirds of people with the disease never know it - the less likely it seems we will assemble in groups of nearly any size anytime soon. I think it was NPR that was reporting that the problem is much smaller in Japan because everyone where's their mask diligently. And where people are deciding that its too long and ok to reopen, like Minnesota, deaths are spiking. I think yesterday was highest death count for one day. New York State just froze their reopening plans last night - which were to begin this morning. Rough times ahead.


----------



## cbrandt (May 29, 2020)

It looks like most schools are pushing for option B (my wife is a teacher too!). I just don't know how that's going to function. The average modern family has two working parents. Where are those kids going to be 2-3 days a week? That's a huge financial and logistical burden that we're going to have to figure out as a society.


----------



## seanandkate (May 29, 2020)

The Ontario Ministry of Education is still figuring it out. I'm hoping we know by August! This semester has been a s**tshow from an academic perspecive.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 29, 2020)

I am getting the feeling teacher ranks will thin.


----------



## Van (May 29, 2020)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> I am getting the feeling teacher ranks will thin.


They are already thin. Many districts in Oregon aren't requiring even a Bachelors in Ed. anymore they are so desperate for teachers. 
And Devos funneling more money to For profit and religious schools isn't helping


----------



## seanandkate (May 31, 2020)

I have so much respect for my American high school teaching counterparts. What they do, in the conditions that many do it, for what they are paid is just this side of miraculous.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Jun 2, 2020)

We just got informed that our benefits are probably going up/getting cut next year. That's not entirely unexpected, the teachers union pushed hard for a raise that the school board couldn't really afford. Tit for tat. But I'm sitting in a dark theatre that should be filled with dance kids getting ready for a recital. I'm starting to wonder if we're going to face layoffs again. We barely survived 2008 and the subsequent fallout thru 2013, but I don't know. Has anyone else in the public school arena been hearing anything from their people?


----------



## TheaterEd (Jun 2, 2020)

Our district plays things Very close to the vest, and like to wait until they are sure about anything before they make a play. So far all I have heard is that I should plan to be back in person but that we should prepare to go virtual at any given moment. 

I am currently planning on being allowed to do shows without audiences. Fortunately, we should be able to still afford to build at least one set, so I am trying to come up with a set that will work for both high school shows and both middle school shows. I'm thinking its finally turntable time....

As long as we can meet together with the students, we'll be fine. I can do a digital HS Tech Theater class no problem, but if I have to figure out how to teach 7th and 8th grade drama virtually..... Trying not to think about that...


----------



## TheaterEd (Jun 2, 2020)

seanandkate said:


> I have so much respect for my American high school teaching counterparts. What they do, in the conditions that many do it, for what they are paid is just this side of miraculous.


My wife was born Canadian and her entire family is still 'North of Donnie's Wall'. She has several relatives in education and it is slightly depressing to know how much more they make. I'm glad for them, but still. One of our students did an analysis of teacher pay in our district vs other districts in the area and determined that both of us should be making approximately $30k more per year based on our location and quality of district. 

As for will I return to education? The other industry my skills are best suited for is also shut down, so yeah, I'm sticking with education for the foreseeable future. My wife is more and more interested in going private sector though. She loves teaching kids, but all the other stresses are definitely getting to her.


----------



## RideTheSquirrel (Jun 2, 2020)

I also teach via adjunct faculty at the University where I'm a technical director (well... was a technical director at the moment...) and they're planning on going full swing back into classes/ on campus housing/ dining at the moment. I was just informed that all performances for the fall have been cancelled, so not too sure what to expect in terms of my actual career there. But yes - I will return to the theatre in the fall if everything is going to go that way. However, I don't teach in small classrooms - the performing arts center is my classroom.


----------



## Kristi R-C (Jun 3, 2020)

The vast majority of teachers I'm talking with are planning for online or blended instruction in the fall. Have not heard of anyone going back full-time. Some are having 1/2 the kids M/W and 1/2 T/T. Some doing mornings with one group, having a couple hours for cleaning then an afternoon group. No one seems to be paying any attention to teh parent's needs in this nor what is good pedagogy. What I'm hearing from board members is all about avoiding lawsuits 

Teachers have been woefully underpaid for the last 30 years or so. Whats become more apparent is the different rates for the same position in different schools. On the Technical Theater Teachers group, we're requiring a salary range be posted with each job opening. This transparency helps to improve rates and conditions for everyone. 

When I was still teaching, I'd gotten to the point of calling the district HR folks and saying "I don't want to waste your time or mine. What are you offering for this position." It just makes sense. 

The really quirky thing is... in Wisconsin since the unions aren't as solid as they used to be, there's more leeway to negotiate your own salary. I've seen jobs posted for X and folks negotiating X + $10-15K because there is a shortage in that geographic or subject.


----------



## Mr. B (Jun 3, 2020)

In our last Leadership Meeting with our building principal last week, he actually said "If we only get partial in-person time, then I am thinking programs like ROTC, Choir, DRAMA will control what groups of students are on campus on any given day. English and math classes can meet anytime and anyday either in person or virtual depending....." and he is an ex-football coach..... there may be hope for the arts AND for humanity as a whole.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Jun 4, 2020)

I was thinking that how cool would it be if kids came to in person for the social stuff, like sports, band, drama, chorus, STAGECRAFT? And then did all their core stuff online. And you could still have office hours for the core classes for the kids that need that tutoring, over the should stuff. But how awesome would it be to have a block of time to do stuff like stagecraft, or band, or have extended athletic training? Or shop?


----------



## Malabaristo (Jun 4, 2020)

StradivariusBone said:


> I was thinking that how cool would it be if kids came to in person for the social stuff, like sports, band, drama, chorus, STAGECRAFT? And then did all their core stuff online. And you could still have office hours for the core classes for the kids that need that tutoring, over the should stuff. But how awesome would it be to have a block of time to do stuff like stagecraft, or band, or have extended athletic training? Or shop?



I admire your optimism!

Personally I would add lab days for chemistry and physics (lecture online), and all of the arts classes. When things were still fuzzy as to what exactly the expectations would be for finishing this semester online, the arts teachers at my school had many discussions on how you could have any sort of practical lessons when you couldn't guarantee that students would have any materials at all to work with.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 5, 2020)

Anyone seeing buyout offers in their districts?


----------



## StradivariusBone (Jun 6, 2020)

Kristi R-C said:


> The vast majority of teachers I'm talking with are planning for online or blended instruction in the fall. Have not heard of anyone going back full-time. Some are having 1/2 the kids M/W and 1/2 T/T. Some doing mornings with one group, having a couple hours for cleaning then an afternoon group. No one seems to be paying any attention to teh parent's needs in this nor what is good pedagogy. What I'm hearing from board members is all about avoiding lawsuits



We've only heard rumors of whats to come. It's so far off, I'm sure that it's hard to make a call now on what might happen. In the past few days, however, Florida has seen a spike in the infection rate and we just opened phase 2, whatever that means. Apparently venues can operate at 50% capacity, but locally our district has us shuttered at least until June. Hoping we'll be able to do a couple of dance shows in July, otherwise it's going to be a slim year for our budget. I'm guessing Florida will probably have another crisis year for schools and it could be pretty bad, again. It'd be nice to actually get a raise, but they froze our steps over 10 years ago now.


----------



## Jaixom (Jun 10, 2020)

Different experience out here in Asia. In Hong Kong we shut schools down the first week of February and transitioned immediately into virtual classrooms. International Schools and Private schools that were not followig the local HK Govt curriculum were allowed to reopen campuses from the 20th of May, providing we submitted full copies of our plans and safety messures to the education bureau for approval. Generally speaking 50% capacity on campus, social distancing in classrooms, wearing masks, etc. Each school does things differently such as alternate days for younger years, seniors years, or AM/PM sessions with certain year groups in the morning on campus, and alternating in the afternoon... with an extended lunch/break in the middle of the day to allow people commute time. Blended learning is how it's going at my school and we're making it work... very hard in the drama department, but we've chugged along somehow. My two theatre teacher colleagues are AMAZING and I do what I can to support the learning on the tech side, or popping into the virtual classes to talk lighting/set/costume design elements.

We've made the decision to not have a school production in the fall during semester one, and we might do a smaller scale production or series of short plays in semester two. I know one of the other larger international schools has plans for a full on school musical.

Tomorrow (Fri 12th June) is my school's last day of term, and then we're off for Summer, and school's back to normal the last week of August (but probably wearing masks, sanitising hands (we have dispensers outside every classroom and hallway) and with temperature checks before we come on campus.

Local government schools started reopening from 25th May and they're running all the way to the end of July. They have a short summer holiday.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 13, 2020)

School coverage here....








Performing In A Pandemic: Taking The High School Play Online

Students look forward all year to their big end-of-year productions. This year, many educators got creative in helping their student shine — despite the shutdown due to COVID-19



www.npr.org


----------



## StradivariusBone (Jun 13, 2020)

Florida schools just announced business as usual come August. And we just also announced our highest increase in active cases ever. Hooray...


----------



## TimMc (Jun 13, 2020)

StradivariusBone said:


> Florida schools just announced business as usual come August. And we just also announced our highest increase in active cases ever. Hooray...


I expect that re-closing the doors will be a lot harder, politically, until the hospitals get full and bodies pile up. Even then my guess is that we will not see many jurisdictions downgrade their re-opening status, just pause at whatever place they're at. The reality is that virii want what virii want and that the biology is understood. What drives (or stalls) pandemics is 100% human behavior. As I'm pessimistic of anything that requires large numbers of people to consistently do the right thing, I continue to be sanguine about future prospects.

I'll be interested to see what happens, transmission-wise, at the political rallies and conventions. Certain pols are taking a risk, I think, of killing off their support base.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Jun 13, 2020)

Money. Schools don't make money unless there's kids to count, buy lunch and football tickets. I'm not saying it's right but public schools would not survive a lockdown year. They're trying to expand the local virtual school as a way of capturing the state dollars for enrollment within the district but it's gonna be a tight year. I am fearful us education techs' relative job security to that of our brothers and sisters in the private world will be tested during the next cycle as revenue is always a year behind for tax subsidized stuff.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 13, 2020)

In agreement with Tim. People and government will continue to reopen till the hospitals and morgues are overflowing.


----------



## JChenault (Jun 13, 2020)

[/QUOTE]

BillConnerFASTC said:


> In agreement with Tim. People and government will continue to reopen till the hospitals and morgues are overflowing.



depends on who your government is.

living in Washington state. Not being stupid here (IMHO).


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 14, 2020)

NY seems well managed but people are still not careful. Indoor dining started in my area yesterday, saw a line of people at a bar and grill all without masks.


----------

